# African Bouncing Toad?



## hermitman64 (Jul 6, 2005)

I was at PetCo today getting crickets, and I noticed these little toads labeled as "African Bouncing Toads." I have kept a couple different kinds of toads and read about many, but I've never heard of these.

By looking, I could tell that they were true toads (though I guess I could be mistaken...). I cannot find anything on the internet about "African Bouncing Toads." Usually, PetCo has a species name, but unfortunately not this time. If anybody knows anything about these particular toads and what their actual name could be, please let me know.

Oh, and they ranged from two to three inches long. They were darker and more compact than the average Bufo woodhousii. Along with the normal ridges and bumps that go along with true toads were some red spots and bumps. Thanks to all who attempt to help.

-Gary


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2005)

i went to a petco and they had the same thing! according to the scientific name, "African Bouncing Toad" is just a fancy label for egyptian toads.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2005)

AKA: bufo regularis. or it could have been that once petco. from what i've seen on the petstore review area, they have a rep for being bad.


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah, thank you. That's exactly what I was looking for.

I remember they used to have Egyptian Toads there, but they haven't in quite a while. I guess they keep them under a different name now   

I just checked their toad caresheet and it still lists Egyptian Toads.


----------

